# Feature request?



## ballz (27 Dec 2013)

Wondering, if its not too much, if we could somehow "tag" people in our posts, much like on Facebook / Twitter, so that we can draw specific people's attention to it, for example if they are an SME on the subject or whatnot?

Perhaps an automatically-generated PM with the link to the post would work well to notify the person that they were tagged without having to overhaul the entire site.


----------



## McG (27 Dec 2013)

Or you could self-generate a PM to the person who you hope will comment on the thread.


----------



## ballz (28 Dec 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> Or you could self-generate a PM to the person who you hope will comment on the thread.



Thanks for your insight. 

That was one example, there are many examples where it could be utilized. Facebook currently has over 1 billion users, I guess they might all be wrong about what features are neat/useful to have... :surrender:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Thanks for your insight.
> 
> That was one example, there are many examples where it could be utilized. Facebook currently has over 1 billion users, I guess they might all be wrong about what features are neat/useful to have... :surrender:



.......and most of those billion users don't realize how intrusive FB is and how unsecure their information is on that medium.

The less control people have over my profiles and information, the better.


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Dec 2013)

Also I hear int/humint/CIED/etc... guys would just love being tagged by name and specialty.  No PERSEC issues there  :facepalm:


----------



## MJP (28 Dec 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also I hear int/humint/CIED/etc... guys would just love being tagged by name and specialty.  No PERSEC issues there  :facepalm:



Wut?  Dude the man is talking about tagging SME army.ca posters.  We do pretty good on here for avoiding PERSEC & OPSEC, sometimes too good but in general the idea is not without merit.


----------



## ballz (28 Dec 2013)

Privacy is a legit concern, but this has nothing to do with giving control of your account to someone else, or your information. FB has created a great product to attract users, and then turns around and sells their info for profit. Army.ca has created a great product, and does not turn around and sell the users info for profit. 

Being able to tag someone is just one of the many features that attracts users to FB, because it provides seamless interaction. We already have features on this site that are similar to FB because they have the same effect (statuses, news feeds, private messaging, more if I really looked into it I'm sure). Some were probably here before FB, some maybe were not, but the point is that they are just good features and none of them compromise anybody's privacy.

It really has nothing to do with getting control of your profile or info. Creating a good product just makes users more willing to do that for FB, despite the inevitable use of their personal info for profit. Creating a good Army.ca may provide Army.ca with more members that are willing to pay for subscriptions to support it.

Of course, Army.ca is already a good product but there is no reason not to improve it if the opportunity arises. Mr. Bobbitt is very good at continuing to improve the site, this is just an idea. In the end, the better the product, the more subscribers Army.ca gets over time and the better and better this site becomes as a result. This feature in no way requires anyone to cough up "more info" or "more control" in order for it to function or else I wouldn't suggest it, but I do trust Mr. Bobbitt to not sell my info without my knowledge/consent. He's been managing to not do that since I joined the site without fail.



			
				Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Also I hear int/humint/CIED/etc... guys would just love being tagged by name and specialty.  No PERSEC issues there  :facepalm:



MJP is correct. You would be tagged as "Robert0288" and you would get a PM sent to your Army.ca Inbox saying "you have been tagged in this post ... http://army.ca/yadayadayada," that way you could come and read it and comment on it if you wish. The only info that would be available to anyone is what you already have in your profile that any Joe-Blow can come in and see for themselves already, and this wouldn't even make it any more "available" than it already is. This would not compromise anybody's privacy or security, just provide a feature that might be useful every now and again to generate more discussion and get the right people involved in the discussion faster.

Anywho, my thoughts are pretty clear on it. It's a useful feature that does not compromise privacy/security. I will not spend more time trying to persuade everyone if the majority are adverse to change.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2013)

The site owner\ administrator has enough headaches trying to stay ahead of the game.

If he decides the idea has merit, I'm sure he'll get to it eventually.

After all, it's his site to do with as he will.

Right now, he's just trying to stay ahead of the 'Time Outs" we've been experiencing.

If you're really interested in helping out, open up your wallet and help buy some better technology.

I'm not pointing this at anyone in particular, but lots of people answered the thread about 'Outages'.

How many took out a subscription or sent a donation to help alleviate their bitch?

In case no one noticed, this is a one man operation.

Mike (the owner) does all the leg work, pays all the bills, handles all the technology (software and hardware).

Suggestions are welcome. Implementation depends on a number of factors. Including those, already discussed here and in the rest of the thread.


----------

